# Mongrel Kegs



## cliffo (4/5/08)

Hey Guys,

I have a keg that I've been adding the excess amounts from my batches to over a number of brews.

The keg is currently about 3/4 full with varying volumes of the following brews:

Munich Dunkel
Oktoberfest
CPA Clone
Amarillo APA
LC Rogers Clone
DrSmurto's Golden Ale

I just poured a small sample (its not yet carbed) and it tastes fantastic. Amarillo would seem to be the dominant flavour and aroma along with the maltiness of the Dunkel.

I currently have a James Squire Pilsner clone and an Amarillo Pilsner fermenting which the excess from these should fill the keg so it will be ready within 2 weeks. No doubt it will retain the Amarillo dominance.

Anyway, to the point of the post - what has been everyone's experience doing these mongrel kegs? What beers have gone into the mix? Results?

cheers,
cliffo


----------



## Batz (4/5/08)

cliffo said:


> Anyway, to the point of the post - what has been everyone's experience doing these mongrel kegs? What beers have gone into the mix? Results?
> 
> cheers,
> cliffo




Lagers,Porters,Ales or whatever,always turns out ok and often it's a cracker!  
I now do my mongrels in 3 gallon kegs,always a hit at a party.

Batz


----------



## Kleiny (4/5/08)

I haven't even heard of this but im keen to give it a crack
do you just keep the left overs under CO2 until the keg is full


----------



## Tony (4/5/08)

I never have leftovers :huh: 

Bugger!


----------



## cliffo (4/5/08)

Kleiny said:


> I haven't even heard of this but im keen to give it a crack
> do you just keep the left overs under CO2 until the keg is full



Thats what I've done. 

Usually end up with about 2-3 litres left in the fermenter after filling the keg so whats left just gets siphoned into the mongrel keg.

Put the keg lid on, give it a squirt of Co2 and then when the next batch is ready whatever is excess goes in the mongrel keg and so on.

This is my first attempt doing one like this and thought I'd just do it for sh*ts and giggles but it seems to be turning out quite nice so thats a bonus.
cliffo


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (6/5/08)

Got to say i am now on my sixth mongrel keg and have loved each and every one. I don't keep a record of what ends up in them but every one is different and enjoyable.
*GO MONGREL :beerbang: *

Cheers 15BL


----------



## quadbox (6/5/08)

Hrmm... This sounds like a good way to save the last little bit of each batch come to think of it, I might start doing it when I've got a spare keg


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/5/08)

Is there anything preventing you having a perpetual mongrel keg? Could you, for instance, be drinking your mongrel keg and when empty enough top it up and gas it again?


----------



## devo (6/5/08)

mmm weird concept!! I figured it the norm to simply bottle what didn't fit into a keg!!!


----------



## PostModern (6/5/08)

Peels said:


> Is there anything preventing you having a perpetual mongrel keg? Could you, for instance, be drinking your mongrel keg and when empty enough top it up and gas it again?



You mean like a mongrel solera? I think I might start brewing 23L batches again, just to do this.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/5/08)

devo said:


> mmm weird concept!! I figured it the norm to simply bottle what didn't fit into a keg!!!


Me too Devo but it has got me thinking.

The only down side would be if you hit on the perfect beer. How could you replicate it?


----------



## Ross (6/5/08)

Peels said:


> Me too Devo but it has got me thinking.
> 
> The only down side would be if you hit on the perfect beer. How could you replicate it?



I keep records of what goes into my 9L mongrel kegs. I normally keep the lagers & ales seperate, but there's no need.
Basically 4 beers of equal volumes fills my mongrel keg & I've based new recipe ideas off some of the results.

cheers Ross


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/5/08)

Ross said:


> I keep records of what goes into my 9L mongrel kegs. I normally keep the lagers & ales seperate, but there's no need.
> Basically 4 beers of equal volumes fills my mongrel keg & I've based new recipe ideas off some of the results.
> 
> cheers Ross


I could imagine the complexity of such a recipe.


----------

